# How To Take OUt Rear Seat



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

can someone tell me how to take out the rear seat i did a search and didnt find anything.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Get yourself a Haynes repair manual. I think it has instructions for that.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well...there are 2 pull tabs for the bottom cushion. For the back section, remove the 2 10mm/Philips headed bolts, then lift up to unhook the top part.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I leave the two bottom screws out since I'm taking it in and out often enough (So I can fit lumber and ladders and stuff in my car). You'd be amazed at the length of things you can fit inside the car with the seat out.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

^^ i hear you brother..i would love a car with fold down seats! like my moms altima haha but i leave my bolts out too cause i find myself replaceing my 6.5's monthly haha :thumbup:


----------

